# Quicktime



## TakeWalker (Jul 9, 2007)

I've had a problem lately with QuickTime's IE plugin freezing my browser while I attempt to view music submissions on FA. Can anyone suggest A) a way to remove the plugin, and B) something else that I can use to view embedded media online? Because I'm honestly not certain what would happen if I did try to remove it in the first place.

I'm also confused, because I installed something called QuickTime Alternative recently, and though that process included uninstalling QuickTime proper, this plugin still seems to be active.

PS: Please do not recommend that I change internet browsers. If I wanted to, I would have by now.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a QuickTime problem, not an IE problem. Unfortunately, QuickTime dependence seems to be hard-coded into the music submission system.


----------



## Kougar (Jul 9, 2007)

This happens with Quicktime all the time. 

You should be able to uninstall Quicktime and any Quicktime plugins (including Quicktime Alternative) via the Add/Remove programs. I'd suggest removing it then installing the latest download of it again... The issue is for the browser plugin is that while macromedia flash will work with some things, it won't work with proprietary Quicktime files & content.

QuickTime Alternative is only for Quicktime codecs to allow other players to play quicktime video file content. It may allow another video player to play quicktime files in your browser but that has been rather hit and miss from my experience.


----------



## yak (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been using quicktime alternative all the time and haven't experienced any problems.


----------



## Janglur (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm considering Yak's request because QT has had a hit-or-miss reliability lately for me.
I wish I could win prizes at those odds.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 10, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> That's a QuickTime problem, not an IE problem. Unfortunately, QuickTime dependence seems to be hard-coded into the music submission system.



I was afraid of that. I thought it might not be, given that I get the same QT bar for playing music here as I would if I opened a website ending in .mp3.



			
				Kougar said:
			
		

> This happens with Quicktime all the time.
> 
> You should be able to uninstall Quicktime and any Quicktime plugins (including Quicktime Alternative) via the Add/Remove programs. I'd suggest removing it then installing the latest download of it again... The issue is for the browser plugin is that while macromedia flash will work with some things, it won't work with proprietary Quicktime files & content.
> 
> QuickTime Alternative is only for Quicktime codecs to allow other players to play quicktime video file content. It may allow another video player to play quicktime files in your browser but that has been rather hit and miss from my experience.



Actually, I looked for the plugin before posting this, and it's not listed in Add/Remove programs. Hence my confusion.



			
				yak said:
			
		

> I've been using quicktime alternative all the time and haven't experienced any problems.



I suppose the problem could also be heat-related, as my video and sound cards are the first to crap out when it starts getting over 90 degrees here, which it has been lately. No, I have no money with which to fix this problem.


----------



## Kougar (Jul 10, 2007)

If the plugin is not there, and it is not in your programs list either, then it was removed. That's all I can say, sorry. It might possibly be some other codec pack that was installed or removed causing the problems.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 11, 2007)

It gives me the little v arrow on the end of the bar, though, that has options for upgrading to QT Pro. @.@ It's _got_ to be the QuickTime plugin, as that's what it says it is.

This is extremely confusing. :|


----------



## yak (Jul 11, 2007)

1. uninstall whatever you've got for a quicktime codecs
2. download quicktime alternative
3. install it, but don't forget to close your browsers before doing so.
4. Go into the control panel, and open quicktime settings
5. there shoud be  a "Browser" tab somewhere, i cannot recall correctly. it's somewhere in the middle.
6. in that tab, at the bottom, there's that "Mime types" button. click it.
7. check the "mp3" in the list, and quicktime alternative will play back any files with that mime type, including those on FA.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 12, 2007)

It doesn't really take the discussion in a direction you wanted, but can I ask why you don't want to change internet browsers when there's something that works available for free?

(NB. This isn't a sarcastic post, I'm genuinely wondering what your reasons for sticking with IE are.)


----------



## Janglur (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, I can't speak for him..

But for me..

I work from home.  And the software that they use is not compatible with Mozilla, firefox, opera, or anything but IE.

Now, as much as i'd like to QUIT MY JOB just for some ideal of 'better', I need money too badly.

Additionally, Firefox is unreliable.  It crashes on me, all, the freaking, time.  It's also very, very slow.

I do like Opera, tho.  I use it frequently, and also to test my own website to ensure at least reasonable compatability.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a point, actually - at my job we have to test the system we're writing using IE7 as that's what our clients use. The amount of workarounds you need to put in JSP/Javascript to get it to run in IE is indescribable!

Firefox does crash for me a couple of times a week, but I never really thought anything of it. Additionally it leaks memory like a colander. I tried Opera a while ago and found it a bit bloated, but it was years ago and it's likely to have improved a lot by now.

Some day, someone will eventually write a browser that works...


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 15, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> It doesn't really take the discussion in a direction you wanted, but can I ask why you don't want to change internet browsers when there's something that works available for free?
> 
> (NB. This isn't a sarcastic post, I'm genuinely wondering what your reasons for sticking with IE are.)



Sorry for not responding, I'd forgotten I posted this. (And thank you, yak, I changed the setting so we'll see what happens.)

Frankly, I've been using IE since I started using the internet. At heart, I'm just not interested in switching. I use Opera as a secondary browser for the express purpose of using its Google search bar to find music lyrics quickly. Lyrics sites tend to send out lots of cookies and other unsavory bits, and I can block them very easily with Opera.

As for Firefox, I've used it, and I don't like it. It's far too fiddly and I can't stand tabbed browsing. (In fact, I haven't upgraded to the newest IE precisely for this reason.) I don't care about open sourcing or any of that junk as I'm not a programmer. Everyone who uses it treats it like the second coming, and I just laugh at them every time it crashes. With the major exception being the recent QuickTime problems, IE has been extremely stable for my purposes for a very long time.

In other words, it's not broke, so I won't fix it.  And for my purposes now, at least, it's just as "free" as Firefox.

I hope I didn't sound _too_ snarky in my response, because I don't see your question as being anything more than what you said.


----------

